# Premier Vacation Collection



## Peterh1952 (Dec 17, 2014)

I am interested in starting a thread for anyone who is part of the Diamond Resorts Premier Vacation Collection (PVC - could be considered a subset of 'The Club' with a more limited range of resorts). I became a member with the demise and subsequent takeover by DRI of ILX.  A few points:
1. the Member ('HOA') site is woefully out of date.  Looking for audited statements, AGM presentation, cover letter explaining fee increases etc.  None of it is on the website.  Looks like the Board is asleep at the switch
2. Fees just keep going up and up (for 8500 annual points and a membership in 'the collection' am now paying $1760 per year.  
3. Anyone know if DRI will buy back?  I haven't enquired with them yet, but kind of doubt it.  Anyone have any comments on the possibility of unloading this (note that the 'flagship' resort is Los Abrigados in Sedona)
4. Has anyone who was with ILX and transitioned to DRI considered selling or otherwise disposing of their timeshare? 
Basically, I am just trying to get others opinions and see if there are folks out there who are in the same kind of dilemma.  I'd really like to get a PVC owners group going on this forum so we can compare experiences and talk strategy in dealing with the board/association.


----------



## marg2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm in the same situation as you. Started out as Sedona Vacation Club, then ILX convinced me to upgrade to Premiere Vacation Club, then when ILX folded, I am now in Premiere Vacation Collection. I wonder about the HOA, they do seem to be a relaxed bunch. 

I was considering trying to get rid of this timeshare a couple of years ago when fees went up markedly, but they are stabilizing somewhat now. I'm not sure how to unload it other than offer it up for free here to someone. I haven't asked DR if they'd take it back. Last time I was in Sedona, 2 years ago, I saw a PVC unit and others up for sale, or at least advertised at a realty place in Cottonwood. They'd handle the sell of it for $50. I might go that route, but I'm likely going to keep it for a while yet. The sales person there convinced me that it's worth hanging on to, gets me back to Sedona on a regular basis (I'm from Ontario).

I'm a bit peeved, though, today because I just realized that I forgot to save or carry over my points last year (I'm an every other year owner) and so I lost my 3000 points:annoyed:. I was hoping to go this year with my 6000 points for the 1 bedroom. Now, if I do, I'll have to borrow from 2016 to go. I hate this. I wished they'd send you a reminder to save the points, especially for those of us originally EOY owners.


----------



## Peterh1952 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for replying. I thought I might be the only one out there!  Great to hear that there are some others in the same situation. Yes, the HOA as far as I can see are just a bunch of DRI hacks. I contacted them last year to express my frustrations over management fees that were increasing at over 10 percent per year. They basically told me that ILX were undercharging and now they were playing catch up. But the real reason that MF are so high is the huge bad debt situation they are dealing with. The audited financials really worry me for many reasons. What I fwar now is that they are going to come through with some 'special assessment' for some major replacement. It's happened before with DRI. I am trying to sell the whole thing for a dollar on TUG marketplace, but I must say I am not optimistic. Yes, the carryover of points is a pain, and I can quite see how it can get forgotten. I have made various enquiries with Sedona brokers and others and essentially am told that they want nothing to do with it. I understand there are literally hundreds of Los Abrigados owners trying to offload. It is a real dilemma, but would be pleased to keep in touch and commiserate!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2015)

Peter - be sure you post it on the Bargain Deals forum, and other websites, as well - you want as much exposure as possible:



> There are *TWO* places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.
> 
> TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)
> 
> *->>>* *Bargain Deals -  this is not the same as the Marketplace.*



I'd also post it on Craigslist and Redweek, for example.  I am giving a timeshare away myself, and I found a taker by posting it on Craigslist, in the area where the timeshare is located.


----------



## marg2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, let's keep in touch because I may try to unload this one day and would appreciate any suggestion on how best to do it.

For me, it would probably tear me apart to have to get rid of this timeshare. I love Sedona, and I like having the opportunity to go back there every other year. But travel has changed, and there are many ways to get to a destination these days, than having a timeshare. I wish I still had my Sedona Vacation Club, actually. I've never gone to the other resorts we're entitled to use.

I've been keeping an eye on posts on TUG about how to unload a timeshare, ranging from asking the resort to take it back, hiring a company to do it (there is a reputable one in Phoenix), to giving it away here (will anyone take it?).

When you contacted DRI last year was that by phone or did they make you sit through an "information session"? I abhor those, and so far felt that was the only way I could get updates on what's going on on the property.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2015)

How can I give my timeshare away on TUG


----------



## marg2 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks, DeniseM. Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Peterh1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Peter - be sure you post it on the Bargain Deals forum, and other websites, as well - you want as much exposure as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also post it on Craigslist and Redweek, for example.  I am giving a timeshare away myself, and I found a taker by posting it on Craigslist, in the area where the timeshare is located.



Thank you, Denise.  Good advice


----------



## Peterh1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

marg2 said:


> Yes, let's keep in touch because I may try to unload this one day and would appreciate any suggestion on how best to do it.
> 
> For me, it would probably tear me apart to have to get rid of this timeshare. I love Sedona, and I like having the opportunity to go back there every other year. But travel has changed, and there are many ways to get to a destination these days, than having a timeshare. I wish I still had my Sedona Vacation Club, actually. I've never gone to the other resorts we're entitled to use.
> 
> ...



hi Marg - to be fair to the HOA, they did get back to me after I wrote a letter expressing my concerns.  Kathy Wheeler (I think she is the Secretary/Treasurer) called me, and we had a long conversation.  She essentially admitted that if they keep on increasing MF, there will be a tipping point at which nearly everyone will simply walk away from the units.  She also acknowledged that they have no value on the open market (thats the reason I am offering it for $1). She thought that the MF would stabilize gradually, but that depends on their success in reducing the bad debt.  I notice that they are still increasing at a very significant annual rate. I found Kathy Wheeler to be quite straightforward and candid.  More recently I have 'picked a bone' with the HOA over the poor management of the web site.  I had to contact them repeatedly last Fall to get current documents loaded to the web site (they were missing audited financials, meeting minutes, AGM presentation, cover letter etc.) After 3 or 4 attempts and several phone calls, I received an apology and a belated update to the site.  I just don't understand it, its as if they cannot be bothered to communicate with owners.


----------



## Peterh1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Peter - be sure you post it on the Bargain Deals forum, and other websites, as well - you want as much exposure as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also post it on Craigslist and Redweek, for example.  I am giving a timeshare away myself, and I found a taker by posting it on Craigslist, in the area where the timeshare is located.



Denise - what is the 'bargain deals FORUM'? is this part of the BBS system?  And when you list an ad on TUG do you submit it twice, then, i.e once to the Bargain Basement, and again on the Marketplace.  I dont quite understand.  Right now my ad appears in the Bargain Basement.

thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2015)

The Bargain Deals Forum is here in the discussion forums (where you are posting now.)

The Bargain Basement is in the TUG Marketplace - which is our "classifieds."  

They are completely different areas, with different audiences, so you want to post in BOTH areas for maximum exposure.

*CLICK HERE ->>>* *Bargain Deals*

FYI - Anything you see in bright blue on TUG is a link that you can click on.


----------



## marg2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Peterh1952 said:


> ....She essentially admitted that if they keep on increasing MF, there will be a tipping point at which nearly everyone will simply walk away from the units.  She also acknowledged that they have no value on the open market (thats the reason I am offering it for $1). .......More recently I have 'picked a bone' with the HOA over the poor management of the web site.  I had to contact them repeatedly last Fall to get current documents loaded to the web site (they were missing audited financials, meeting minutes, AGM presentation, cover letter etc.) After 3 or 4 attempts and several phone calls, I received an apology and a belated update to the site.  .




I wish it were as easy as that...walking away from the units, but I've read here on TUG that doing so could hurt your credit score or you'll have claims people chasing after you. I wish the resorts would be more open and receptive of taking them back, hassle free. Surely they could then turn around and sell the units again.

Thanks for chasing after HOA to get documents online. They were far behind, last I looked. It is a pathetic website. As an owner I definitely don't feel as though I'm valued much. And it's been an adjustment getting used to DRI.

I'm not sure what they're putting fees towards. When I was last there, 2 years, ago, I couldn't believe they still didn't have internet in the rooms. Even cheap hotels have internet in rooms.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 1, 2015)

I too thought I was the only one.  I was with ILX, upgraded to PVC (probably while ILX was already going into bankruptcy), and then DRI took over.

I would LOVE to dump this timeshare. I'm sure it works for some but we already have two others. Two is enough as even though DH and I are in our '50s, we don't plan on retiring for at least a few years.


----------



## marg2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds like me....I likely upgraded to PVC while they were probably in early stages of bankruptcy. {shakes head}

Well, let me know how you both unload yours. If fees keep going up significantly, I'll want to do the same. Would appreciate knowing how it went for you.

It's interesting that I can trade into Los Abrigados using my mother's timeshare from West Virginia cheaper than what I pay for fees. Her fees are about $450 or $480 a year, so it's better if I get access to Los Abrigados that way.


----------



## marg2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just happened to have Undercover Boss on last night on the Oprah Network and who should they be focussing on this time, none other than the CEO of Diamond Resorts, Stephen Cloobeck. Kind of left a bad taste in my mouth from the get go, watching his lavish lifestyle (private jet, mansion on the beach, body guard, etc) all paid for by our money LOL. Worth a watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9grazfc0CRQ   And at the end, he doles out 10 X more money than I've ever seen other bosses give their employees on this show. The show apparently created quite an uproar amongst the owners of one of their timeshare resorts on Hawaii, when it was filmed 3 years ago.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/entert...ar-finds-appearance-brings-unwanted-attention

Looking further online, I found this thread started by someone clearly in our situation, from Los Abrigados, bought in when it was ILX, now fed up with Diamond.

http://www.redweek.com/forums/messages?thread_id=18279


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 12, 2015)

> Bell Rock Inn & Suites	.......Sedona, Arizona
> Carriage House..............	Las Vegas, Nevada
> Crag's Lodge at Golden Eagle	...Estes Park, Colorado
> Inn at Los Abrigados....    .. Sedona, Arizona
> ...



Are these the resorts associated with ILX and Premiere Vacation Club?


----------



## marg2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, these resorts are part of what used to be called Premiere Vacation Club under ILX. Now, under Diamond, it is Premiere Vacation Collection.


----------



## ConejoRed (Mar 13, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to give my Los Abrigados EOY week away on TUG just as ILX was being bought by Diamond and the maintenance fees were still reasonable. Mine was a deeded week and I never upgraded to any of the ILX points programs and I gave it to someone who lived in Phoenix who was planning on just using it for actual stays at Los Abrigados.  From the sounds of it, I got out at the right time and I would most likely not be able to even give it away now.  I paid the closing costs which helped as well.


----------

